# Modem w/built in Firewall help



## ice_glitch (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know if you guys can help with this, but I'll put it here anyway because it's an often occuring problem. Sometimes I will try to access the internet by my browser (microsoft IE) and my modem LED light Tx/Rx is supposed to blink when I request packets/bytes right? Sometimes the Tx/Rx light doesn't even blink or do anything when I click on IE to start up a webpage, and down in the corner it just says something like Connecting to xxx.xxx.xxx then I get the "this page cannot be displayed" page. So, could my modem be blocking certain requests at times? I have to turn off and turn on my modem to get it to work correctly again so that it will send bytes again. Alot of the time when I request packets for things such as server lists for games, the modem doesn't send bytes. So, I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with the built in firewall that my modem has which can be changed (thankfully). But, I don't exactly know what I'm doing when I go to change safety/firewall options. So I'm going to tell you exactly what the options are that my modem has so that maybe you guys can pinpoint something that might fix this.

On my modem (10.0.0.2) which has an Html config thingy, under security there are these three options : RIP, Firewall, IP Filter, and Block Protocols.

RIP and Block Protocols options are currently disabled.

these are my modem's firewall configuration options

*Firewall Global Configuration*

Blacklist Status: disabled

Blacklist Period(min): 10

Attack Protection: Enabled

DOS Protection: Enabled

Max Half open TCP Conn.: 25

Max ICMP Conn.: 25

Max Single Host Conn.: 75 

Log Destination: Trace

E-Mail ID of Admin 1: 
E-Mail ID of Admin 2: 
E-Mail ID of Admin 3: 

It also has IP Filter options, but on the diagnostics it shows that it hasn't blocked any. (but that could just be since I turned it on) because I turn it on and off all the time to get it to send bytes again. So if anybody has any solutions as to maybe my problem, or maybe my modem's firewall isn't even the problem, but it's the only firewall I have left that hasn't been configured to all the ports my games and other stuff I have. So it can't be my comp. firewall or my Linksys router.


----------



## NervNick (Oct 25, 2005)

You didn't mention if you were connecting via DSL or Cable or other form of broadband. If through DSL, log into your modem and make sure that it is set to connect automatically. Also when you are unable to connect, log into the modem and check it's status to make sure it is acquiring an IP address. I do not suspect it is your firewall because it lets you connect sometimes and sometimes not. I saw on your settings that blacklisting was disabled, so it won't block some sites sometimes, it will block them all the time. If you would like to check the firewall, disable it on you modem and on your pc and test.


----------

